# How do you care/breed your feeders/feeder breeders



## Le Necrophagist (May 27, 2009)

Was wondering how everyone cares for their feeders and feeder breeders.


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

I take care of my feeder mice and feeder breeders just the same as I take care of any other mice. They all deserve to be treated equally well in my opinion.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm not a feeder-breeder but I do believe they should have as enriching lives as possible, like chickens and lambs and anything really that's raised to be consumed, doesn't mean they should be treated badly or anything.

If anything they should be treated better 

It's not a very specific question though I don't really understand what you mean??


----------



## Loose (May 24, 2009)

After many months of debating the pros and cons i've deceided i'd rather breed my own mice for food and for two reasons i believe they deserve the BEST care you can give them!

1. I believe they deserve the best possible care i can give as they are helping me in a way and 
2. It's better for what ever's going to eat them, if you care for them as well as possible.

All my breeders have toys, tubes, mineral blocks and i often "over" treat them, you actually wouldn't be able to tell the difference between my pets and the feeders, you'd probably think the feeders were pets! They are cared for better than i am! :lol: All of my mice at present are pets, but their babies are feeders, sometimes i do get attached though and end up "squeezing" in an extra 5


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

> All of my mice at present are pets, but their babies are feeders, sometimes i do get attached though and end up "squeezing" in an extra 5


My set up is the same way the three mice that I started out with are pets but I will use the babies as feeders. I provide them with everything they need plus toys and entertainment for them.


----------

